# HMPK Dragonscale x HMPK Dragonscale Marble



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Alright guys, round two on this pair and so far so good. After the male built an impressive nest yesterday they got right to work today and currently he's wrapping the female under the nest. Tried to get some video of it but it's too dark in the bucket and I don't want to disturb them but hopefully soon I'll have some fry swimming about.

It's currently 1:37 Thursday May 2nd 2013 they began spawning. Keep you all updated.

Male: HMPK mustardgase type dragonscale. 
Name: Copernicus (Cappy)









Female: HMPK Dragonscale marble
Name: Calypso (Cali)


----------



## Hail0788 (Feb 14, 2013)

Your betta are beautiful. Good luck on your spawn.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

3:48 and the male seemed to have lost interest in the female and was tending to the nest and chasing her off so I removed her not long after he took a sizable chunk from her tail. I put her in warm clean water with some stress coat and AQ salt. Poor Cali looks exhausted right now and is certainly much thinner than when I put her in.

As of now I am not certain how many eggs I have as it's hard to see and I don't want to disturb the nest but I can see a few eggs. It's all up to Cappy now until they are free swimming, crossing my fingers he does well.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Beautiful parents! I am excited to see what you get. Is this your first spawn? Good luck!


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Yup this is my first spawn, got microworms, banana worms, and vinegar eels for the babies but am trying to get some batches of baby brine shrimp going later.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Congrats!! These fry are going to look amazing. Im in love with Cali


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I want to peek and see how many eggs we got in that nest but the nest is under a half cut cup and I am afraid to move it in case the nest falls apart, guess I have to wait for babies to hatch before I can tell how many we got here.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Beautiful parents! Hope you get a nice spawn.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

*4:39 update, Friday May 3rd 2013*

Checked the nest and was able to see 20 eggs out from under the cup so I at least know they are there. My male has moved some of the eggs around and so I am not sure if those eggs are bad or something that he moved them out from the main cluster under the cup or if he is trying to put them someplace with more open air. He keeps tending to his nest and is being such a great father. I'm hopping soon to see fry, so excited to meet them. ^-^


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

So i made a promise, if my fry hatch today all of them are getting a Star Wars themed name, ALL of them. O.O


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Lol. Update us when the hatch!


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I will xD we are making bets on when they are hatching. I think they will hatch around 2ish and my mom thinks they are hatching tomorrow.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

We were all wrong I have fry now, I counted 10 I can see, they were squirming around and Cappy is chasing them down trying to keep them in the nest since a few keep dropping out.

Welp...I guess it's time to come up with Star Wars themed names xD

*May 4th Saturday 2013*

May the 4th be with you....my spawn are hatched, how long after they hatch until I should start feeding them?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

When they are free swimming take the male out and immediately after feed them.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Love the parents. It's going to be a beautiful spawn.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

I never give fish names, the one exception is the lone dragon I have out of a spawn of many...he is called "One".


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

So I took the dad out today and all the babies are at the bottom of the bucket now....are they just staying down because of their dad vanishing and they are being leery of coming to the surface?

Also Cappy seems to be pretty down since removal...how long until he perks up and how long until I can feed him again?

And Darth I name all the fish I keep, they are pets and companions to me as well as breeding stock. I started Betta's with all pets and personally the few I have owned and rescued earn those names.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

You can feed the dad now. Give him good food, clean, warm water, and time. 

Its normal for the babies to be on the bottom. Feed them anyways. 

The only reason not many of mine have names is because I am horrible with names and naming them would make selling them even harder.


----------



## WaffleSire (Apr 3, 2013)

If you run out of names, you can name them after Star Trek characters! ;D

I bet they're gonna look AWEEESOME, based on those parents.


----------



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

WaffleSire said:


> If you run out of names, you can name them after Star Trek characters! ;D
> 
> I bet they're gonna look AWEEESOME, based on those parents.


Beat them to it!


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

How long until I should move the fry to the 30 gallon tank from the bucket?


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Getting fry pictures this weekend.


----------



## Hail0788 (Feb 14, 2013)

LadyVictorian said:


> Getting fry pictures this weekend.


Ahh! Can't wait!


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Most of the fry have sadly passed on so I will be re spawning this pair but also try to save the handful I have left. The few I have left appear to be active for now and were eating some bbs, still going to try to get pictures of the few survivors soon.


----------



## Hail0788 (Feb 14, 2013)

Aww I'm so sorry I hope they make it. Best luck and I can't wait to see them.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ga90PS8Qqtc&feature=youtu.be

Here is a video of my fry. I have more than 4 it seems, between 8-12 so keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> So i made a promise, if my fry hatch today all of them are getting a Star Wars themed name, ALL of them. O.O


That is awesome!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your fry. Good luck with the rest of them.


----------

